#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Trends in Agriculture 2018

## Wondergirl

The great Boom of technology is having great impact on all industries and agriculture is no exception .
This is the perfect opportunity to find the solution to find the solution for new issues: 
the demand for a greater productivity ,high quality products and the challenges of climate change .The UK Food and Agriculture Association estimates that the word Population will increase 47 % ,to 8.9 billion by 2050 .

The Production in agriculture 
Must double in the next 30 Years to be able to sustain the population growth and same time the amount of arable lands is increasing .

Luckily there are a huge amount of organisation looking at how we can better use tech to focus on smarter and more efficient growing techniques ! 
 :feedback please:

----------

